# Get rid of the 1c and 2c coins



## Stupid Coppers (4 Mar 2004)

I think that euro 1 cent and 2 cent coins should be taken out of circulation and the only bronze coin should be the 5 cent coin.

What do you think would be the effect on inflation and do you think that it would be worth it?

By the way I am young and my eyesight is perfect but I still hate the little fe*kers.


----------



## car (5 Mar 2004)

*1c and 2c*

Fantastic suggestion.  IMHO The only reason theyre there is  to fill up me piggy bank and to balance out shelves when Im doing a bit of DIY.  

Exclaimer: Im in my 30s and my eyesight is poxy.


----------



## Tiger (5 Mar 2004)

*no way!*

The effect on inflation would be terrible!  Everything would get rounded up to the nearest 5c, imagine what that would do to the weekly shop...

I lived in France for a while and at the time, effectively the largest coin in circulation was the half franc (roughly 5c), but smaller goods (bread, fruit & veg etc.) was still priced in centimes.  Sometimes then the shop would round the overall total to the nearest half franc (the total not the individual sums).

I think that has already started to happen here,  I find I have very little 1& 2 c in my pocket.


----------



## soy (5 Mar 2004)

*small coins*

Not necessarily,
In Australia there are no 1c or 2c coins. Everything continues to be priced in 1c units though, eg. $2.99.

Basically you buy all your goods and then get the total bill, say $23.48. This is then rounded up to $23.50 when you pay. If the amount of cents is 6 or 7 it is rounded down, eg $32.36 is rounded to $32.35. Therefore the overall effect is minimal

A similiar scheme should have been introduced from day one with the euro. The 1c and 2c coins are a nuisence IMHO.

Actually while I am on the topic, A plastic/paper material is used in the banknotes in Australia. This means that they are unbelievably hardwearing. Apart from fire or deliberatly tearing them up they remain in good condition.
Meanwhile we have the flimsy euro note that falls apart (espically the 5 euro note)

When they were introducing a new currency, they missed a great chance to move to more robust notes.

Basically I just cannot believe that


----------



## ninsaga (5 Mar 2004)

*Re: small coins*

Soy - that is a sensibel approach ie keeping the non 5 cent rounded pricing & rounding the total spend. 

.....now how would that be implemented ie who would it be suggested to & taken seriously enough to do something about it though.....

ninsaga


----------



## heinbloed (5 Mar 2004)

*small coins*

What soy told us about Australia makes sense , the Dutch used the same system before the introduction of the € . What I saw on their press they are complaining about the new small coins. But when they introduced the system without the 1 cents ( back in the 70's)
some people kept their small coins just to find out in the 90's that they could sell them for Hfl 2,50 , so that made them really worth something !


----------



## Rodders (5 Mar 2004)

*small euro coins*

Hi Gang,

Haven't Finland taken out the 1c and 2c coins out of circulation?  Actually come to think of it, even though they exist, they were never actually circulated.....

I would agree with the suggestion of the Australian notes too - apparently, they are very hard to forge.

Rodders.


----------



## daltonr (6 Mar 2004)

*Re: small euro coins*



> Apart from fire or deliberatly tearing them up they remain in good condition.



I tried tearing one once.  You can't unless you really really try.  It's obviously made from the same plastic that they make sachets of ketchup from.

Maybe it's just me, but If I was planning on unifying the currencies of a dozen nations and creating brand new bank notes and coins.  I'd have had a quick look around the world at the best practice and copied that.  Am I missing something?

-Rd


----------



## Murt10 (7 Mar 2004)

*Getting rid of small euro coins*

I get rid of my small euro coins at the M50 toll bridge. I empty my wallet of copper coins every so often and put them in the car. They have a sign up saying that the machines will not take copper coins so I hand it to the people at the booths. They have to take it. 

I hate the bridge. I hate giving money to the owners. I think it's a disgrace that we, the taxpayer, paid for the road on both sides of the bridge yet we still have to pay an extortionate levy. The volume of traffic has far exceeded what was initially predicted when the bridge was being commissioned yet the Government has allowed them to increase the toll. Why?

They, Green Properties I think, were given permisiion to build a second bridge without a public tender. In my opinion so that there could be no price competition. As the first bridge has been so successful I am sure that other building companies would have liked a second try for the bridge. 

Instead the Government decides that we should keep getting screwed. It's a great little country for some but something smells rotten here.

end of rant.


----------



## Techman (8 Mar 2004)

*small euro coins*

NTR (National Toll Roads) - not Green Property.


----------



## car (9 Mar 2004)

*TNR*

As a daily user of the westlink, I too have amnt happy with forking out road tax + road tolls.  However see here 
[broken link removed]
for a defence of the govtments relationship with NTR.


----------



## Laoise (12 Mar 2004)

*euro coins*

A new €5 coin would be much more use than those grimy notes.

By the way how come Ireland still doesn't use the higher denomination notes - no hundred euro note or higher ?


----------



## Rodders (13 Mar 2004)

*Euro coins*

Hi Laoise,

I agree with you that a €5 coin should be brought in (I understand that a €1 note might have to be brought in!)

As to why Ireland doesnt use the higher demonination notes, well I do the the €100 note occasionally but the €200 and €500 were not actually printed in Ireland, so I guess they will be a rare sight (relatively speaking) for a while yet... I have seen them once or twice though....

Rodders.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (13 Mar 2004)

*Re: Euro coins*



> By the way how come Ireland still doesn't use the higher denomination notes - no hundred euro note or higher ?



Maybe the Central Bank is trying to keep inflation down in the counterfeiting business?


----------



## EAMONN66 (17 Mar 2004)

*Re: Euro coins*

apart from the fact that they are valueless, whoever designed  all the coins apart from the 1 and 2 euro ones should be shot. any fool with half a brain would use the logic - the bigger the coin, the greater the value. at least with the old money if you put your hand in your pocket you had a rough idea how much you had. as an example, ive noticed that dublin bus drivers dont even bother to look what people are throwing in the slot any more. cant blame them


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (17 Mar 2004)

*Re: Euro coins*

Unless I'm mistaken (how quickly we forget, eh?) the pre € 2p coin was larger than the 5p and 10p coins and about the same size as the 20p coin. So no consistency there either...  

www.irishcoinage.com/MODCOIN.HTM#decimal


----------

